# New Bass Day! Warwick Streamer Jazzman 5



## progmetaldan (Jan 20, 2011)

So this arrived yesterday! Such an awesome bass, a bit hacked up on the back (apparently the owner before the guy I bought it from liked to wear belt-buckles and play his bass ultra low) But plays and sounds amazing! It's my first real 'good' bass... :-D


----------



## deevit (Jan 20, 2011)

Man, I've played those a few times, they are absolutely great basses! Congrats to you sir. 
I see a wenge fretboard, is the neck wenge too?


----------



## DLG (Jan 20, 2011)

sweet. congrats dude. I need to get me a warwick soon.


----------



## MrMcSick (Jan 20, 2011)

My old bass player absolutly loved his 2 Streamers. He has had custom $3000 basses and was a gear slut but always held onto his streamers. He had a 4 and a 6. Older Wenge neck. Never saw a jazz version of them, looking good.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 20, 2011)

great stuff man, looks awesome, got a pic of the back? i like battle scars!!!!


----------

